# Highländlers: Mission to Germany



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

The Highländlers is a performing team of dancers and musicians from the United States, keeping alive the folk traditions of our European heritage. They use their art both to entertain and instruct, frequently conducting hands-on workshops teaching lively songs and dances that can be learned quickly and easily. For several years, they've performed at living-history museums, historic reenactments, cultural festivals, fairs, private events, gardens, schools and churches throughout the south Georgia region to the delight of audiences young and old. The Highländlers have competed and won awards in international dancing in both youth and adult divisions.

This summer, the group will be taking a team into Europe, prompted by the increased pressures on European families who choose to educate their children at home. It is a fundamental right and responsibility for parents to make educational decisions for their children, yet these basic human rights in education are being denied to families in Germany.










The mission team is comprised of an experienced, award-winning, semi-professional group of folk dancers, keeping alive the history and culture of the Bavarian and Scottish traditions. Throughout history, public speaking and performance have proven to be powerful means of swaying public opinion. The Highländlers are scheduled to perform at several unique and historic events; of particular interest, is their invitation to perform in the medieval town of Rothenburg ob der Tauber. The group is the first outside group, in the 120-year history of the historic association there, to be invite to participate in this very major event.










Please see TheHighländlers.com for more information, and to see pictures and videos of the group. Also, take a moment to read through HSLDA's article on the mission: Georgia to Germany: Let Parents Homeschool!










Materials for this article from TheHighlandlers.com; used by permission.

You can watch some videos of them dancing 



 (you'll have to deal with the talking at the beginning...:wink

Also, you can read the full, inedited post on my quartet's blog here.


----------

